# Lost mirage drive, tackle box, rod. Navarre beach



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok I rolled my kayak off Navarre beach in rough weather and im asking everyone to keep an eye out for me. I lost my mirage drive, tackle box, and a rod. I was heading toward the emergency vehicle access at the east end of the pier parking lot from the gulf. The waves were hitting the beach at a 45degree angle heading toward the pier. I was about 1/2 the length of the pier out mabey at the second sand bar when it happened. The water was over my head mabey 8-10 feet deep. I don't think the tackle box (red and tan, small) or rod will be found. I went to look for it Monday but the water clarity was horrible. The mirage drive should be findable when the water clears up, but I cant cover every inch of that area, plus I don't know what the current would have done, if its not covered up. Sorry for the long post, thanks for taking the time to read, and thanks for any looking you may do.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I hope your gear turns up!!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear it. I got a good pair split fins and a good mask if it will help you out. Good luck


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Disco said:


> I hope your gear turns up!!


Thanks


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> Sorry to hear it. I got a good pair split fins and a good mask if it will help you out. Good luck


Thanks for the offer. I actually borrowed some and went looking for 2 hours on Monday. I think its just going to take a lot of eyes on that area when the water clears.


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry to here that I know those drives are pricey....seems like fore the price you pay they would install in a way where they wouldnt fall off in a flip....best of luck


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch....sorry bout the hit brother! Hope they are recovered by the right person! Make sure you check craigslist.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

How did the mirage drive just fall out?


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*lost*



Yakavelli said:


> How did the mirage drive just fall out?


It didn't. I took it out and attached the leash. I thought it might break if a wave lifted me up and came down on the sand bar, so I took it out and was paddling in. Lesson learned fold them against the hull and leave in.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

dallis said:


> It didn't. I took it out and attached the leash. I thought it might break if a wave lifted me up and came down on the sand bar, so I took it out and was paddling in. Lesson learned fold them against the hull and leave in.


I know of a few people that have leashed their drives to the yak too to keep from loosing them in the surf.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

same thing happened to my buddy and I. He now "secures" his mirage drive down. hard lessons to learn. hey telum, you in 7th group?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

cliphord said:


> hey telum, you in 7th group?


Nope, 53rd wing


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

*Right on*

Cool man, I saw the scuba bubble so I thought you might be a grouper lol that is 7 th grouper.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

dallis said:


> It didn't. I took it out and attached the leash. I thought it might break if a wave lifted me up and came down on the sand bar, so I took it out and was paddling in. Lesson learned fold them against the hull and leave in.


If you're coming in over a sand bar in rough surf that's shallow enough you might hit your fins that is a mistake. Look for the deeper cuts as the waves will not be breaking that hard. Always come in at an angle, you never want to come in straight and surf a hobie. 

If it's really narly coming in through the cut is a catch 22. The waves won't be breaking on the bar but the shore break will be a bitch. In that case I will then after going over the bar angle in front of it and come to shore there. 

Also don't be afraid to sit beyond the bar and count the waves in a set. Once you figure out the number of waves in a set scoot behind the last one and don't hesitate at least until you are over the bar.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*tips*



JD7.62 said:


> If you're coming in over a sand bar in rough surf that's shallow enough you might hit your fins that is a mistake. Look for the deeper cuts as the waves will not be breaking that hard. Always come in at an angle, you never want to come in straight and surf a hobie.
> 
> If it's really narly coming in through the cut is a catch 22. The waves won't be breaking on the bar but the shore break will be a bitch. In that case I will then after going over the bar angle in front of it and come to shore there.
> 
> Also don't be afraid to sit beyond the bar and count the waves in a set. Once you figure out the number of waves in a set scoot behind the last one and don't hesitate at least until you are over the bar.


Thanks for the tips. I think at the time I wasn't counting sets I wanted in and may have been hastey. That may have helped.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I usually come in straight on. Some of it comes with experience and what works for you. I've seen yakntat 'shoot the tube' coming in at an angle. I've also surfed the first wave beyond the sandbars all the way in to the beach coming in straight on. You can still surf either way. It's a little scary but a rush too. I think your forward speed and weight is also important. If you're slow and heavy with no forward momentum, even surfing waves will sometimes pass through you. That usually comes into play when I have a cooler full of ice and fish behind me. I lean back to keep my weight as far back as possible when the wave is lifting me to keep my rudder in the water and to prevent my weight from being the pendulum that puts me in motion going forward. 

Another tip is to get your paddle out and have it ready for emergency steering/braking. Your rudder can come out of the water on a big wave and thats when its easy to get sideways. When that happens, I instinctively put my legs over each side and straddle the yak to have more lateral stability. 

Good luck.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Good tips. Wish I had more practice before this happened .


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've thought about testing a small sea anchor for coming back in. Would probably get swamped from behind and slow-going but it may help against getting turned sideways. It would need to be tied off at rear center of the yak. Any thoughts?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

like a drift bag? might work to keep your rear end down. Im with black jeep, in the outback i would surf the waves in full force straight ahead. Lean back to keep the weight on the back as im surfing and id have my paddle out ready to steer. PAs and other big yaks can be different.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

MrPhoShiz said:


> like a drift bag? might work to keep your rear end down. Im with black jeep, in the outback i would surf the waves in full force straight ahead. Lean back to keep the weight on the back as im surfing and id have my paddle out ready to steer. PAs and other big yaks can be different.


I've had no problems with the PA. I'm patient and choose my set wisely. But yeah, a drift sock deployed at the right moment...like a parachute.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

oysterman said:


> When I launch I am heading in to the surf,...power thru it. I wave at the surfers as I start my journey into the mighty Gulf of Mexico....( pounding on chest). When I come in I come in backwards and keep me beady eyes on the waves and power into them but slowly drift and paddle back until I reach land and I swiftly jump out and grab my yak and throw it on my shoulders, and with just a hint of a gansta swag, I walk up the beach tipping my stetson at all the tan bikini clad woman admiring my physique.


LOL Thats the funniest shlt I heard all day!!!


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

oysterman said:


> When I launch I am heading in to the surf,...power thru it. I wave at the surfers as I start my journey into the mighty Gulf of Mexico....( pounding on chest). When I come in I come in backwards and keep me beady eyes on the waves and power into them but slowly drift and paddle back until I reach land and I swiftly jump out and grab my yak and throw it on my shoulders, and with just a hint of a gansta swag, I walk up the beach tipping my stetson at all the tan bikini clad woman admiring my physique.


 hahaha :notworthy:


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*funny*

Now that's funny. My hat isn't that big.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Man that really sucks and looks like you have one of the most expensive roll-overs I've heard of. I'm somewhat confused as to how you lost the Mirage drive as you said you attached the leash.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*For future reference*

Apply some reflective tape to the fins and to the metal bars on the drive arms. If they do become separated, a light will reflect off of them, and the chance of a fin or the pedal material sticking up is better than the all black that they are made of. Sorry for your loss.

I bought mine with some bright yellow tape on the fins. Figured they were for something else. I thought at first it was wierd, but hey, the above could be the difference between finding them and a replacement. 

Just some food for though on the issue.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*snapped*



Randy M said:


> Man that really sucks and looks like you have one of the most expensive roll-overs I've heard of. I'm somewhat confused as to how you lost the Mirage drive as you said you attached the leash.


The leash broke.


----------

